
Bringing Swift NIO to the iPhone - ingve
http://www.alwaysrightinstitute.com//nio-on-the-client/
======
mattschmulen
Great article, I love seeing server and client side worlds colliding. It
reminds me of the early days of lib-uv/nodeJS. In addition to the swift NIO
specific endeavors I’m excited about the integration work with Swift package
manager (spm) and xCode. I think there is real impact on sharing server side
and client side models/serializers similar to Android and JavaScript isometric
models. It’s not effective for every project, but for many iOS first endeavors
itnhas real value in the design & define stages of app creation. Very cool

